# pool deck ceiling



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to need some pictures.
There is outdoor sheetrock but I have no clue why anyone would want it in a pool area or any area outside for that matter.
If your rock and tape failed in that garage it had to have been a poor job hanging and finishing it or water got to it.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The pool area is a pretty simple fix. Pull down the loose tape then re-tape using using brown bag USG setting compound (it's powder you mix with water) But it is non sand able so the first coat has to be pretty smooth. Then top coat with all purpose. VERY common problem in Fla.
As for the garage pics would really help.


----------



## cindywardell (Nov 22, 2013)

*photos for drywall*

























I have more photos if needed but I can't figure out how I got these on there....first two are pool deck and third is garage......thank you so much. Cindy


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You might wish to use a wood bead board for that ceiling---there are many styles to choose from---from cedar tongue and groove to T-11 siding---

Aluminum soffit might do what you want---

exterior drywall is used on commercial buildings---but a short life is rather common--


----------



## cindywardell (Nov 22, 2013)

is this the cheapest way to go??


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

In the long run--using a more stable product will look better and hold up for years---

That ceiling was poorly taped---and then textured----saving it will be time consuming--thus--expensive.

Are you going to do this yourself?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Honest Cindy I live in Fla. every pool deck down here is drywall and they last for years. The only problem with them is the tape. And that is usually because they used the wrong mud. I just did one 2 weeks ago. The hardest part is matching the knockdown texture.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

I've done at least 100 of these type of pool patio ceiling repairs over the years here in Florida. The exterior drywall was always fine. It was just the joint tape that was failing.
The drywall tape failure was a usually caused by a combination of heat and humidity from the Florida climate and the added moisture in the air around a pool that caused the paper tape to crack and start falling down. If 50% of the tape joints are failing, I put into my bid remove and replace all of the tape joints. 
I also like to check to see if the ceiling needs to be resecured with more drywall screws, just in case the drywall wasn’t secured properly during the drywall installation phase of the homes construction (This can also cause the tape failure). 

Toolnut is right about matching the knockdown or skip trowel texture.:yes:
I usually give the homeowner two options for repairs. I tell them that I'm really good at matching the texture, but if you want a flawless ceiling, I will need to skim coat and retexture the entire ceiling or they can go the less expensive route and just repair and texture only at the repairs.

Here's a few photos from a recent pool patio ceiling repair where the homeowner opted to repair and only texture the repaired areas:














































Read more details about this project->http://peckdrywall.com/pool-patio-ceiling-repair-tape-joints-coming-merritt-island/


----------



## cindywardell (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you so much to *everyone* who is trying to help me. I was going to try and do it myself but really have no working knowledge and don't want to make it worse.....*BUT* would not mind giving it a try. I do have on hand a container of 3M Lightweight Patch plus primer (probably not any good for this job, right?), sandpaper, 3 pound container of ready-mixed All Purpose Joint Compound and self-adhesive fiberglass mesh FibaTape. I really just want the bad areas re-taped and painted. (Trying to keep costs at a minimum but do not want it to be a drawback when trying to sell home) I noticed Popcorn Ceiling Paint in one of the home repair stores. I don't suppose they make something similar to what I already have on the ceiling? I understand when the bad tape is removed the areas should be checked to see if more nails are needed. Yes, being in Florida, the humidity is so hard on everything!!

Any suggestions on what to do with the one section of the garage ceiling? 

If the consensus from you experts is to bring someone in to do the job, should it be a drywall contractor or a good handyman? I was just given Angies List as a gift and am hoping to find someone in the Bradenton area. I'd like to get it done now while we are experiencing a few cooler days with low humidity!!

Again, thank you *so much* for your much needed and appreciated advice.

Sincerely,

Cindy


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

HI Cindy, others will give more detail, but ...
- you will need to remove any remaining tape
-apply new proper tape with proper compound
-apply finish coat trying to match texture.

lightweight patch will be of no use in this repair
texture will be matched by joint compound, not paint

if I was not attempting this as a diy, I would go with a good drywall/plastering company. they would do it much quicker and with better results as this is their niche and they do more than any handyman could. I would only trust a handyman if I could see examples of his work first ( matching texture) and price was cheaper. I'd also lean towards a local company in business for a while as opposed to Angie's list. nothing against Angie's list, but I don't view it as objective referrals since they do accept advertising dollars.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

This is real not a good DIY project unless you have prior drywall experience. Instead of just joint compound I have found hot mud to last longer. Whoever gave you Angies list really didn't do you any favors.


----------



## cindywardell (Nov 22, 2013)

And I wonder why I get taken....here I thought Angies List was a really legit way to get help from experts, but as the saying goes, if it looks too good to be true, it usually is.

I called one contractor who has been in business over 30 yrs and he never showed and the others never called me back.. I honestly don't know where to turn for the drywall.

Thank you again to all of you for your assistance and for helping me to gain knowledge......

Sincerely,

Cindy


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Try calling the smaller companies. I really don't understand companies that don't return phone calls even if its just to say we are too busy.


----------



## cindywardell (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't understand the unreturned telephone calls either. It seems common courtesy has been lost somewhere along the way. The telephone book, I have been told, is an antiquated was to look for services, so I guess online I will go. I'll make sure they are licensed and insured and can hopefully get across to them that I just want the bad areas fixed so the tape will not come down again and it looks presentable when I put the house on the market. Wish I could afford something like bead board but just need to get it fixed before the heat and humidity return.

Do I make sure they use green board or???? And use hot mud instead of the usual sheetrock compound? I think they will have to take down the ceiling fan to get to some of the tape.

Just by looking at my not so great photos can you give me a "ball park" dollar amount of what the job may run? I know it all depends on what they feel has to be done.......

What would they have to do with the section in the garage ceiling that fell down with the hammering of the new roof?

Thank you so much for your patience,

Sincerely,

Cindy


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

PM sir mixalot---He might know a drywall company in your area--

Also---go to the the nearest real paint store and ask if they know someone skilled and honest------

This is a small job so you might have some trouble interesting a craftsman ---just not much money to be made----

Angies list is facing federal prosecution right now for deceptive practices----long story.


----------



## cindywardell (Nov 22, 2013)

That is a great idea about the paint store possibly having someone they could recommend. I have a Scotts Paint down the road I can try. I'll also ask pm sir mixalot if he knows anyone in my area of Florida......

It *would* be a small job for a drywall contractor and probably not worth their time but I do agree if I used a handyman it would be to my benefit to see any previous drywall work he has done as well as the "finish" of the ceiling paint(tape) job so that it matches the style that is on there now. I plan on re-painting the deck area when the repairs are finished anyway.

I am so glad I happened upon this web site as all of you have been so helpful and generous with your time.

Thank you again to one and all.

Sincerely,

Cindy


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are welcome----A good painter /drywall guy is what you need---and being outside he(or she) could be rather loose in the scheduling because you would not need to be home when the work is done----

This is a small job and could be done when the craftsman needs to fill in a short day--

If you can be flexible--I think you will have no trouble getting this done by a pro---


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

cindywardell said:


> I don't understand the unreturned telephone calls either. It seems common courtesy has been lost somewhere along the way. The telephone book, I have been told, is an antiquated was to look for services, so I guess online I will go. I'll make sure they are licensed and insured and can hopefully get across to them that I just want the bad areas fixed so the tape will not come down again and it looks presentable when I put the house on the market. Wish I could afford something like bead board but just need to get it fixed before the heat and humidity return.
> 
> Do I make sure they use green board or???? And use hot mud instead of the usual sheetrock compound? I think they will have to take down the ceiling fan to get to some of the tape.
> 
> ...



Cindy what part of Fla. are you in I have some friends around the state. As far as the green board they should not have to remove the existing, just the tape. As far as a ball park figure it wouldn't be fair to you or the contractor to give you a figure. As I live in a fairly rural area and you may live in a big city the prices could be miles apart.


----------



## cindywardell (Nov 22, 2013)

Dear Oh' Mike,

That's true. I am in Bradenton, FL and have one contractor who is supposed to be calling me who is an associate of a painting contractor so maybe this will be the one.

Thank you and I will let you know if he calls and shows!!

Sincerely,

Cindy


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

cindywardell said:


> If the consensus from you experts is to bring someone in to do the job, should it be a drywall contractor or a good handyman? I was just given Angies List as a gift and am hoping to find someone in the Bradenton area. I'd like to get it done now while we are experiencing a few cooler days with low humidity!!
> 
> Again, thank you *so much* for your much needed and appreciated advice.
> 
> ...


Cindy, I would get a good drywall contractor that's preferably a painter too. Being able to do both trades makes these types of patio ceiling repairs that much better. :thumbsup: 

If you have any questions about the bid or during the repair process, post them in this thread, pm me here or email me though my website--> http://peckdrywall.com/

Good luck, Paul


----------



## cindywardell (Nov 22, 2013)

*pool deck ceiling drywall*

The person referred to me by painter friend never showed at appointed time either. One person finally showed up who's ad was in the paper as well as on Angies List and said there was no need to even look at the condition of the drywall as he could see some water marks but not enough for him to feel that drywall might possibly be wet. Just to re-tape, mud (?) and paint spots (do the swiveling design thing) it would run around $1000.00. That price seems really high to me but then again I don't have another price with which to compare... Anyone referred to me who actually returns my call, is so backed up with work they cannot even put me on their schedule. I guess that says a lot for Bradenton. I did check my with local "real" paint stores and they had no one to suggest. Thought I would give one small area a try myself. All the bad areas are basically straight lines. It has not gotten worse in over a year times so maybe there is hope of it not being too difficult! I would relish any and all input prior to starting "test area."


----------

